# KDE NetworkManagement can't handle mobile broadband

## gao182

I have a problem with my networkmanager 

i emerged the packages with the falowing use flags: 

mmx sse sse2 X kde gtk qt lame mad x264 ffmpeg flac xvid alsa -gnome networkmanager modemmanager udev dbus hal avahi bluetooth connection-sharing doc ppp resolvconf 

i have an ericsson HP lc2010 mobile broadband device in my netbook built in but network manager can't handle it but i have the wwan0 device 

ifconfig: 

wwan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 02:80:37:ec:02:00 

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B) 

dmesg: 

[ 2.624139] cdc_ether 1-8:1.6: wwan0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-8, Mobile Broadband Network Device, 02:80:37:ec:02:00 

[ 2.546045] usb 1-8: default language 0x0409 

[ 2.546784] usb 1-8: udev 6, busnum 1, minor = 5 

[ 2.546793] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=2f1d 

[ 2.550041] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3 

[ 2.553319] usb 1-8: Product: HP lc2010 Mobile Broadband Module 

[ 2.556549] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: \xffffffc3\xffffffb0\xffffffb0\x03HP lc2010 Mobile Broadband Module 

and here is a screenshot: 

[url]http://gao.air-action.hu/nm.png [/url]

i cant turn on the mobile broadband management... 

why? 

the language is hungarian... the mobile broadband is the inactive "mobil széles sáv" part of the window... 

how could i handle my mobile connection? what is wrong?

----------

## rainer

I was looking for somebody to answer, but since nobody didn't, I guess there is no good reply.

In order to use my mobile broadband stick which also did not work with the KDE default, I have removed knetworkmanager and replaced it with nm-applet. Less slick but does the job, especially for my mobile broadband connection...

----------

